# Testing the water



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I am responsible for taking water samples for testing from this 150 acre lake. We test for fecal since we swim here, but any suggestions as to other things we should test for?


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

when the ponds froze a bit,, send your mother inlaw out first.


----------



## Georgio_P (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi, 

I think that you should test for heavy metals and PCB's in the water if the pond is near an industrial source.
If near a farming source, you should test for Nitrates, Amoebas, look up Naegleria_fowleri and Aeromonas , check them out on wikipedia.org(bacteria).
Fecal bacteria (e-coli and such) when the weather is in the 70's or above, being present indicates sewer leakage or leaking from a shallow septic tank nearby.

If you have the budget, you could test for a slew of organics and chlorinated organics, but you are looking at about $150 to $225 for a water analysis, since that has to go to the GC lab.

Cheers,

George


----------

